# Growling while playing?



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh, while I'm talking about her noises, she likes to grumble a lot too... but that's when I'm taking too long with getting her food ready, not letting her come up on the bed or not paying attention to her... I get a "grrummmph". I'm pretty sure there's nothing wrong with that... I just think it's too funny that she's quite vocal about her opinions!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Mine have very different growl/body language combinations, meaning everything from "S'not fair, I was here first!" to "Let's pretend that we are fighting!" If it is play growling it's all part of the fun; if it is real growling, it is a very useful communication, to be worked on. Other dogs are usually pretty good at recognising the difference - if she is bullying or being rude, you need to act on that, but if the other dogs are happy to play, I would not worry about it.


----------



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm pretty sure she's not bullying or trying to be rude. She definitely wants to play but most of the time the other dog (usually older dogs) won't react and just tend to ignore her (Finley being the puppy on the block). I just don't know if the other dog's owner would take offense at her growling without realizing she's trying to play (I've seen some pretty overprotective/haughty owners around my neighborhood). 

Also, she likes to paw at other dogs' faces when she interacts with them. Is this behaviour that should be curbed?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

How old is she now? It all sounds very typical puppy behaviour, but it might be useful to ensure she gets lessons in etiquette before her puppy licence runs out. Do you know any kind, well socialised dogs you could arrange play dates with? Dogs are so much better at teaching these things than humans can ever be!

She is a beautiful girl!


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

Mine makes funny moaning/groaning noises when playing sometimes, usually when it's rough and exciting, sometimes it becomes a playful growl/bark but it's all fun. They're quite a vocal breed, I think! Usually it's only him making any noises!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Typical normal doggy behavior!


----------



## rikkia (Nov 5, 2011)

Sounds similar to Poppy's antics when on lead at the park. If she see's another dog and she is on her leash she will bark at the dog then look at me and bark, some owners look at her as if she is vicious but all it really is, is her way of saying I want to go play. 

I think when it comes to your own dog, you know best. If you know that her growl is a play growl then just give the other owner a heads-up, it always helps to try to remember, other dog owners are not forced to not know your dog or what each noise means. Unlike you who have had the chance to become a pro at telling the difference between play and warning. Giving them a friendly heads-up such as "Oh that's her lets play growl" is also a great way to open into conversation with people you otherwise may not have spoke to other than to say hello in passing.


----------



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies everyone! 

Finley's almost 15 weeks now... we're starting puppy training classes with her at the end of the month where she'll get to interact with 8-9 other puppies around her age in a supervised setting with 2-3 trainers. 

She has had a couple of visits with well-behaved dogs and I'm trying to arrange some more. 

This is why I love this forum! Tons of experience from the members and great insight/advice to a novice! Appreciate the feedback!


----------



## DivinityPoodles (Jan 23, 2012)

From what I've been told about browns and having just gotten ours, they are the 'clowns' of the poodle world. I know that Autumn is waaaayyyy more vocal than Cale and Cale will bark and growl in play & mean nothing more than "I'm having fun, fun, fun!!!"


----------



## Poodlepup1 (Feb 11, 2012)

Luvmyspoos- color doesn't make any difference in a dogs personality... I just came upon a website that stated white and black poodles are the most intelligent and the browns lack personality... bs right?? 
I think that the growling would only become an issue if another dog considered it an issue. Some dogs are sensitive to vocalization and some aren't. I would just keep an eye on it!


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

My little fella is back to his growling playing mode with his kong, he loves to pick it up in his mouth and run around the house growling funny noises, and when it falls out of he mouth and bounces everywhere, he will bark at it hahaha.

And i know the grumbling sound you are talking about, sounds like scolding you for doing something he/she doesn't like or being too slow. I've been on that end of poodle temper before hahahah


----------



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

dcyk said:


> My little fella is back to his growling playing mode with his kong, he loves to pick it up in his mouth and run around the house growling funny noises, and when it falls out of he mouth and bounces everywhere, he will bark at it hahaha.
> 
> And i know the grumbling sound you are talking about, sounds like scolding you for doing something he/she doesn't like or being too slow. I've been on that end of poodle temper before hahahah


Yes! Exactly... Our girl is exactly like that with the growling and grumbling (minus the barking)! And here we thought our puppy was a little psychotic!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Both of my girls do the growling-moaning-playing thing too! They could be by themselves with a toy, and it's almost like they are talking to the toy. Sadie, the larger one is more vocal than Lacey. But Lacey is more whiney when she wants something.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Wouldn't it be neat to be able to 'read' their minds while they are doing that? I would love to know just what they are imagining during play. Growling at the kong toy because in their mind they are fighting a lion or something. 

'course, then there was Wishes (my old Aussie) who carried around a stuffie, then just randomly drop it in a water bowl or the toilet. I like to think she was drowning rats in her mind. *shrug*

I think my toy poodles pretend they are rabid bears when they play together. They sound ferocious.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I spend a fair amount of time at the dog park and I have seen far too many incidents where dogs that growl when they play get themselves into trouble. It doesn't seem to be that they are mean or aggressive, to me it looks more like the noise causes the play to escalate into a snapping snarling issue with some dogs. Russell is a very vocal boy, growling, moaning, groaning! But at 15 months, I have him trained (conditioned) to play quietly. If he does forget himself, I say "play quiet" and he does. I don't feel this is mean, there are times, with friends dogs I trust completely, he is allowed to use his voice


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy and Poppy play "Lions and Tigers and Bears" outside, with lots of mock growling and snarling and fighting. They used to play it indoors, but I discouraged anything that began to sound as if it might escalate into fighting - so they learned to play it nearly silently when inside, so that I wouldn't be boring and interrupt them. It was almost accidental, but as PoodlePower says, it is useful to have a cue that quietens things down if a nervous dog is misreading the signals - or a bolshy one considering joining in for real!


----------

